# How to choose between 2 litters of puppies?!



## abbicockers (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi all. I thought I'd found my perfect breeder saw the puppies at 2 days old (f1pups working cocker to min poodle) all gorgeous, breeder seems nice enough took me around all her kennels - puppies were in the kitchen with mum. They leave at 8 weeks with microchip health certs and 1st jab. Mum lovely and friendly even though pups were so tiny. But after trying to contact her for a week to arrange another visit and just getting an answer phone telling me the mail box was full I started to think the worst and went back to looking at pups. Found some f2 puppies this morning but they were very cheap, yet advert said come with health certs, copies of parents health certs microchip, both sets of jabs and a puppy pack so thought I'd ring. Spoke to a lovely woman who explained this was a one off breeding just because she wanted a puppy herself hence price. But she only has a black boy left. I was hoping for a cream/apricot girl! I arranged to go and visit her as black boys are still gorgeous! Typically 10minutes after hanging up the phone the other breeder rang asking if I wanted to arrange another visit! So how do I make the choice? I wanted an f1 cream girl which the more expensive breeder has. But does f1and f2 really have a lot of difference in coat etc? And I know price shouldn't be an issue but I'm actually getting more with my puppy from the cheaper one! The more expensive one is 2 min up the road the cheaper is 2hours away! Aah what should I do?! X


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I can understand why you would have been concerned at not hearing back, but being a breeder is a very busy job. It's only 2 minutes up the road - Why not visit again and decide if you are happy with that after all


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Ps not sure how the other breeder could do both sets of jabs? They are usually a couple of weeks apart?

I would personally make your decision based on the dog you want and how comfortable you are with the breeder and set up. Not the price or whether jabs are included. (If you are doing it that way you could say 2hrs in a car is fuel costs as well!)


----------



## abbicockers (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Grove. Yes that was one of the things I was thinking about the fuel costs plus I'd like to visit more than once. The breeder closer to me has said I can do weekly visits which I won't be able to do with the 2hr away one! The 2jabs she said one at 6 weeks 1 at 8 which I haven't looked into yet I thought first could only be done at 8 weeks so research required for that!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

check that the health test for PRA is a DNA test, with cert, if not avoid them, first jabs can be done at 6 weeks (assistance dogs are always done early). Good luck deciding!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm not an expert but I haven't heard of both jabs being done by 8 weeks. 

If it was me I think i'd go with the first one. 

it would be a real bonus to be able to visit a couple of times before you bring the puppy home. On the day you bring the puppy home it will also be a nice easy journey.


But go with your gut, not just what I say!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> check that the health test for PRA is a DNA test, with cert, if not avoid them, first jabs can be done at 6 weeks (assistance dogs are always done early). Good luck deciding!


Good point about PRA

I didn't know that about the jabs. I think like neutering there are different opinions on when it should be done. I remember reading an American article saying they should be done even later than 8 weeks to be more effective because the immune system is more developed but then they vaccinate against other things as well so perhaps that's not relevant.


----------



## abbicockers (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you. My gut is saying go for the one closest as im first on waiting list so get pick of litter and I can hopefully get to know the puppy and vice versa with weekly visits. She has said that eyes were tested clear but in all the excitement last time I never asked whether this was DNA test for PRA so im prepared for next visit I have all my questions written down to take with me. If the eye test isn't the DNA test does that mean I don't want to go for one?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

abbicockers said:


> Thank you. My gut is saying go for the one closest as im first on waiting list so get pick of litter and I can hopefully get to know the puppy and vice versa with weekly visits. She has said that eyes were tested clear but in all the excitement last time I never asked whether this was DNA test for PRA so im prepared for next visit I have all my questions written down to take with me. If the eye test isn't the DNA test does that mean I don't want to go for one?


Well it is the only way to be 100% sure your pup won't ever get it, 1 parent at least should be clear, other tests can show the dog is free of it but doesn't mean it may not still get it in the future, only the clear DNA test means it will never get it or pass it to offspring. If one parent is clear but the other has it the pups can be carriers which means if bred from they could pass it on, so obviously the best is for both parents to be clear. Last time I looked at puppy ads on the usual websites I saw lots of ads stating 'parents health checked', but this could mean that they have just been seen by a vet who pronounces them healthy - it is so important for us as buyers to research before buying, unfortunately not everyone comes onto sites like this first. Good luck, hope the pups you want have everything in place.


----------



## abbicockers (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks very much DB1 fingers crossed it all goes to plan and the tests are all done!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Do check what the health tests are and ask exactly what the health certificates are.
I would also talk to the vet you will be using regarding vaccinations. Kiki had her first jab just before she was 8 weeks old. Our vet would not give the second jab until she was 10 weeks old she (the vet) is very opinionated about the fact that later vaccinations are better, unless there is a specific reason for them being done early. She was very happy that Dot was given her first at 10 weeks and her second at 12 weeks. This was the first time I had come across a vet in this country with such strong views, but having listened to her she had me convinced.
Not a bad idea to begin to build a relationship with your vet - in the future it might sometimes feel as if you see more of him/her than you do your friends 
Be aware that f2 litters sometimes have pups which demonstrate the grandad effect - ie either very curly poodlie or much flatter/smoother cocker coat. Do you care?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry that sounds a bit wrong - obviously you care, I mean do you want a specific type of coat ideally or would you be happy with a poodle or cocker lookalike


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

F2s can moult a lot. A non-moulting dog was the number one reason I managed to persuade my OH to get a dog at all. Mine are F1 s and don't moult at all. It depends if that's important to you.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I have an F1 and F2. Neither moult.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Do check what the health tests are and ask exactly what the health certificates are.
> I would also talk to the vet you will be using regarding vaccinations. Kiki had her first jab just before she was 8 weeks old. Our vet would not give the second jab until she was 10 weeks old she (the vet) is very opinionated about the fact that later vaccinations are better, unless there is a specific reason for them being done early. She was very happy that Dot was given her first at 10 weeks and her second at 12 weeks. This was the first time I had come across a vet in this country with such strong views, but having listened to her she had me convinced.
> Not a bad idea to begin to build a relationship with your vet - in the future it might sometimes feel as if you see more of him/her than you do your friends
> Be aware that f2 litters sometimes have pups which demonstrate the grandad effect - ie either very curly poodlie or much flatter/smoother cocker coat. Do you care?


My vet was the same way with Ozzy. She said his first shot was given too young and needed to be redone.


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> My vet was the same way with Ozzy. She said his first shot was given too young and needed to be redone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk



So at the breeders Beemer and Lexi got them at 6 weeks and 8 weeks. The first vet seemed more concerned with the fact that they were too close together and should be at least 3 weeks apart. So they got another round at 11 weeks and then another at 14 weeks. Then I switched vets because I didn't think she was very helpful. And new vet said that they like to keep vaccination to 16 weeks. So and 17 weeks they got another round. And I've had to get their six month booster on bordatella because of the daycare but they usually do one year boosters. So my two have been vaccinated like crazy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

My vet also preferred later vaccinations. First at 8 weeks. Second at 11 weeks.


----------



## abbicockers (Jan 14, 2014)

My mind has been made up! I was ringing different vets to find the perfect place for us to go and the second one I tried it turns out the breeder uses that vets too! The receptionist said she's been going there for years, all dogs are properly tested and she will have the certificates to prove it when I next go and my puppy will be going there for its first jab before I pick it up so they said its more than easy to follow on using them! And then just to make it even better she told me she has a cockerpoo and a cocker spaniel from her and she wouldn't go anywhere else! Im so pleased it couldn't be more perfect! Who would've thought the lady up the road would be perfect. And I did have my heart set on an f1 so things couldn't be better x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

abbicockers said:


> My mind has been made up! I was ringing different vets to find the perfect place for us to go and the second one I tried it turns out the breeder uses that vets too! The receptionist said she's been going there for years, all dogs are properly tested and she will have the certificates to prove it when I next go and my puppy will be going there for its first jab before I pick it up so they said its more than easy to follow on using them! And then just to make it even better she told me she has a cockerpoo and a cocker spaniel from her and she wouldn't go anywhere else! Im so pleased it couldn't be more perfect! Who would've thought the lady up the road would be perfect. And I did have my heart set on an f1 so things couldn't be better x


Hooray! That's amazing! I love it when the stars align!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

So pleased for you 

You can now relax and enjoy the countdown!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

That's good news. It's also useful to know what brand vaccination the puppy has had. I was ringing round vets when I had barney to make sure his second jab was compatible with the first as it was too far to go back to the breeders vet.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely, all sounds great, now you can just concentrate on puppy shopping!


----------



## abbicockers (Jan 14, 2014)

Quick question before I go and see the breeder and the certificates etc! I just dont want to sound clueless before I ask her! She said the parents were optigen tested pra clear does that mean its a dna test? I am going to ask her at the visit to verify but I just want to understand what I'm asking her so I understand her reply!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes this a DNA test


----------

